# Our Chi and cat fight...I'm so worried



## Jaclyn_M (Sep 5, 2012)

It's been almost a month since I got my Chi, a shorthair that I named Ren. On the same day, my husband got a cat, Sophie, who is a mix of Russian Blue and British Shorthair. They are both about 4 months old now.

I bought a playpen for Ren, where he stays when we are at work, and at bed time, and a few times during the day when he needs a nap (he does not sleep when we are around unless I put him in there). When taking Ren out of the pen, we tried to introduce him and Sophie carefully, while we were both watching, and just letting them see each other in small doses.

At first, Ren would get all jumpy and start waving his front paws around to play. Sophie would stand perfectly still, waiting for him to leave her alone, and then she would take a swat at him. But he doesn't get the hint, and just keeps coming back to her. As soon as he sees her moving, he chases after her, and sometimes even backs her into a corner. One time she swatted him hard enough to make him yelp. And now she seems to have decided that "A best defense is a good offense" and she is even pouncing on him sometimes when he's minding his own business. So again, we are just trying to have them interact in small doses, under supervision.

So I keep Ren's pen in the kitchen, and keep a gate over the kitchen door so Sophie can't enter the room when he's in his pen. But today, Sophie figured out how to climb the gate (we knew that was only a matter of time). Now I am a nervous wreck. When they are together, it's like Tom and Jerry - each chasing the other, growling, hissing, etc. The only way we were able to take a few minutes to eat dinner tonight is because I gave Ren a bully stick, and he got so engrossed that he ignored Sophie almost completely. But I can't just have him chew a bully stick all day, as he can chew off an inch pretty quickly. Our vet, as well as a trainer at PetSmart, both said to let the animals work it out, and they will eventually tolerate each other. But I am scared that Ren is going to get hurt. My husband is going to put something over the kitchen gate to stop Sophie from climbing over it, but I think that's just delaying the inevitable.

So, I'm still a nervous wreck. Any advice? I talked to my brother-in-law, because he and my sister used to have a Chi and a cat, although both animals were older at the time. He said it sounds like they are just playing and I shouldn't be worried if nobody is drawing blood. But I'm so afraid of Ren getting hurt, and that we will never have any peace in the house.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

You need to be really careful because cat scratches and especially bites can turn into abscesses with dire consequences. Perhaps buy some of those adhesive cat claw tips from ebay? 

I believe they de-claw in USA but it's banned here, as well it damn well should be, a terrible barbaric practice imo.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Hopefully they are just playing. Its a good thing that they are both the same age as they will learn to play and also respect each other in time. Young cats and dogs do play quite roughly until they learn some boundaries. I would just keep an eye on them when they are together and get ready to intervene if things start getting too rough.


----------



## Chilli's mama (May 4, 2012)

Chili and my cat go at it all the time, most of the time they are just playing Bellow (my cat) keeps his claws in unless he's done playing and Chili won't stop. When I see the claws I pick Chili up and get him into playing with something else as the cat will leave it be when he's done but Chili doesn't quit and will just keep going after him.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Our cat used to get Lily down on the floor and kick her with her back legs,but she never had her claws out and eventually they would get up and chase each other.As they're both young it's probably play fight and looks worse than what it is


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a siamese cat, Jazz. She doesn't like one of our chi's, and that dog doesn't like her. Never fight. Jazz will 'pounce' on Zarita, but never more than that. Jazz will play with the other two. Our puppy is scared of her, but Jazz has never hurt her. I say, let them work it out.


----------



## Baby (Dec 11, 2010)

You are correct to be worried for your Chi. I love cats but they are predators and can kill a Chi. Some cats will definitely intentionally hurt a Chi. Russian Blues are very tough, strong predators. Cats can climb play pens or toddler gates. You have to keep your Chi in a kennel with a roof when you cannot supervise. Your poor Chi should not be getting beat up and living scared.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Baby said:


> You are correct to be worried for your Chi. I love cats but they are predators and can kill a Chi. .


I think that would be a bigger concern with an adult cat and a tiny Chi puppy. As they are both 4 months old hopefully they will grow up together and beceom tolerant of each other. I know my youngest cat who is the same age as the Chihuahua is much more mellow around them then the older cats.


----------

